# Ghost Hand ll 5x5



## chicken9290 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello i was thinking of getting a new 5x5. i will almost surely get the vcube 5 but i also wanted to get another one. [either shengshou or ghost hand Vll] can someone tell me or give a review on the Ghost Hand ll 5x5? Thanks


----------



## cityzach (Aug 1, 2011)

not sure about the ghost hand, but the shengshou is really really amazing. almost never locks and theres no pops at all!


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 1, 2011)

cityzach said:


> not sure about the ghost hand, but the shengshou is really really amazing. almost never locks and theres no pops at all!


 
ok thanks unless i get a review on the ghost hand ll ill be getting the shengshou. i just started a few days ago with a ghost hand. and im averaging sub 2:35. but it locks up a lot


----------



## cityzach (Aug 1, 2011)

yea the ghosthand isnt that great. i was averaging 2:40 with it, and as soon as i got the shengshou, my times decreased by 20+ seconds!


----------



## Deweyspunkis (Aug 2, 2011)

Yea get the new shengshou v3 i got it and its amazing and it never pops.


----------



## ianography (Aug 2, 2011)

The Ghosthand I sucks, but the Ghosthand II is supposedly the same as the ShengShou.


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 2, 2011)

Im not sure about the V2 of the Ghost hand but i love my shengshou its amazing!


----------



## bigbee99 (Aug 2, 2011)

Deweyspunkis said:


> Yea get the new shengshou v3 i got it and its amazing and it never pops.


 


ianography said:


> The Ghosthand I sucks, but the Ghosthand II is supposedly the same as the ShengShou.



He's talking about the 5x5



chicken9290 said:


> Hello i was thinking of getting a new 5x5. i will almost surely get the vcube 5 but i also wanted to get another one. [either shengshou or ghost hand Vll] can someone tell me or give a review on the Ghost Hand ll 5x5? Thanks


----------



## ianography (Aug 2, 2011)

bigbee99 said:


> He's talking about the 5x5


 
I know. On iCubeMart, it said that the only difference is that the Ghosthand comes with a baggie.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Aug 2, 2011)

ianography said:


> I know. On iCubeMart, it said that the only difference is that the Ghosthand comes with a baggie.


 
The Ghosthand and SS are different. SS has more of a Anti-pop mech.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, my favourite 5x5 is the YJ 2nd gen, but it's not mentioned, so I'd recommend the Shengshou (which is also a very good cube). A friend of mine has a Ghosthand 5x5, though I don't know whether I or II, but it pretty much just sucks. Pops and lock-ups galore. Granted, I think it was Ghosthand I, but getting a Shengshou (or YJ) is the much safer choice.


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 2, 2011)

The Ghosthand II is really good, I could do a YouTube reveiw if you want? But I've never tryed a ShengShou soo...


----------



## Vinny (Aug 2, 2011)

V Cube 5 is amazing.


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 2, 2011)

Vinny said:


> V Cube 5 is amazing.


 
after you break it in which takes a while!


----------



## Vinny (Aug 2, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> after you break it in which takes a while!


 
Mine broke in within two weeks right after I modded it. And to be honest, I much prefer it over the Shengshou 5x5.


----------



## ianography (Aug 2, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Mine broke in within two weeks right after I modded it. And to be honest, I much prefer it over the Shengshou 5x5.


 
Yeah, I'm probably going to stick with my V-Cube. Mine is _waaay_ broken in after two years.


----------



## MrRubiksUFO (Aug 2, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> The Ghosthand II is really good, I could do a YouTube reveiw if you want? But I've never tryed a ShengShou soo...


 
Yes, Review please


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 2, 2011)

Ghost Hand and Shen Shou are the same company. >_>


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Ghost Hand and Shen Shou are the same company. >_>


 
They are OWNED by the same people, but they are different companys. Like Best Buy and Future Shop. They make different kinds of cubes/designs. Therefore, they are different cubes.


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 2, 2011)

MrRubiksUFO said:


> Yes, Review please


 
You might have to wait a week cause I'm on vacation. Are you okay with that?


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 2, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> They are OWNED by the same people, but they are different companys. Like Best Buy and Future Shop. They make different kinds of cubes/designs. Therefore, they are different cubes.


 
Where'd you get that info? I stock shenshou and ghosthand 2x2s (it just depends on what my supplier supplies) but they are identical in every way. And wouldn't different companies have different logos? Because shenshou and ghosthand don't.


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Where'd you get that info? I stock shenshou and ghosthand 2x2s (it just depends on what my supplier supplies) but they are identical in every way. And wouldn't different companies have different logos? Because shenshou and ghosthand don't.



Not necessarily. For instance, my ShengShou and Ghosthand 2x2's are WAYY different.


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 17, 2011)

ianography said:


> The Ghosthand I sucks, but the Ghosthand II is supposedly the same as the ShengShou.



yea - I just got my 5x5 Ghosthand I today and it popped 3 inner cubies on the 5th move of scramble! lol! Im prolly gonna get a shengshou or try GH II - though my 4x4 shengshou locks a little more than I thought it would... howz mf8?

Edit: wow my GH I has exploded on me 3 times in the last hour (and I been trying to turn slow!) it's definitely a piece for the mantle...


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 17, 2011)

The Ghosthand and Shengshou 5x5s are the same exact thing!


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 17, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> The Ghosthand and Shengshou 5x5s are the same exact thing!



ianography says GH I and GH II are different but its the GH II that is the same as Shengshou... Tho if the 5x5 is anything like my 4x4 Shengshou, I'd like something different than the 5x5 shengshou or GH II - any suggestions?

Edit: and if GH II and GH I are about the same, I definitely want something different! (coz my GH I pops like chewing gum, although I havent tried tightening it...)


----------



## Briosheje (Aug 17, 2011)

It's quite curious the fact that some months ago it was like "you want a 5x5? then you have to choose : rubik's (which sucks!), mefferts (Which is good, but it doesn't cut that much!), eastsheen (you won't choose this one), v-cube (yeah!).

Now I don't even understand HOW MANY of them came out. ShengShou, Ghost Hand, YJ, Maru... That's quite impressive, to be honest.


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 17, 2011)

Briosheje said:


> It's quite curious the fact that some months ago it was like "you want a 5x5? then you have to choose : rubik's (which sucks!), mefferts (Which is good, but it doesn't cut that much!), eastsheen (you won't choose this one), v-cube (yeah!).
> 
> Now I don't even understand HOW MANY of them came out. ShengShou, Ghost Hand, YJ, Maru... That's quite impressive, to be honest.


 
haha its like everyone wanted "in on it" - tho i'm not sure if they know what "it" is.....


----------

